# awwwww... black moore gold fish.



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

i just got a ten gallon aquarium starter kit and three gold fish.
In the store tank, almost half of the black moores had both eyes *MISSING!* 
I told some one in the customer service department, and she came over and almost *SCREAMED* when she saw them.
At least she knows that this is horrible.​


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

While it is wonderful that you rescued them, those fish aren't suited for a 10 gallon aquarium. Goldfish get large and need lots of swimming room. For three black moors I would suggest a 30+ gal as the minimum size. They may seem small now, but they grow like little weeds and produce tons of waste.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Awww poor black moore!!! those are my favorite goldfish too :-(


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Koi maiden is correct. Black moors are one of those with average length of 6-8 inches. Definitely unsuitable for a 10g. The bigger the compartment, the better. I'd say a 40g tub will be more favorable than a 30g tank. Tubs are very practical for situations such as this. The only disadvantage is you are limited to top viewing so it may be difficult to check the side angle for anything wrong.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's very true  They can be in the 10 gallon for now, but I highly recommend upgrading pretty soon. They are messy little fishies!! :lol: The more the water, the more the ammonia is diluted, making it safer for them. I know tanks are pretty expensive, and you may not have money for a 40-80 gallon... 
But did you know you could get deep tubs? clear ones even! They are pretty cheap, but you'd have to rig something up to keep the water clean for each tub, and the air circulating.

There is also a cheaper version, if you happened to have room indoors (though not recommended as not many have the room for such a contraption) is the blow up ponds.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I had one once. I knew nothing about fish though and kept it in a 1 gallon with a snail :shock:. If I were to go the goldfish route again, I would probably go with a black moore. Some of the other goldfish are just plain creepy looking..like the one that looks like it has cauilflower sprouting out of its head


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

yeah.
or the bubble head one


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Are you even listening to what the other members are saying?


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

yeah!
I'm gonna move them to a big tub when they get too big!


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

or i'll get $100 by the 12 of november, so i can buy , like a 50 gal and more gravel.

EDIT: what made you think that i wasn't paying attention?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

irbyma7297 said:


> yeah!
> I'm gonna move them to a big tub when they get too big!


It's not just the size/space issue. In a small tank the wastes will build up to dangerous levels very fast. Larger tanks mean more water to dilute the waste. You should really move them soon. They will get stunted in the 10 gal. I would move them to the largest plastic tub you can get as soon as possible, and then when you get the money, move them to a 55 gal.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Trust me. I see the wonders a larger take does for bettas, now imagine for a messier, larger, fish like goldfish  lol the bigger, the sooner, the better ^.^


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

*okay..*

I'll do that.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If anything, you can watch for deals in your area on sites like kijiji. It sometimes (not always!) can save you money


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

okay!


----------

